# Pigeon's eye swollen shut



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

My buddys races pigeon and one of his birds eye is swollen shut. He don't know if it got pecked or what. It has some yellow discharge around it. Any help would be greatly appreicated


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

can you put photos up?


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

I will try tomorrow, he lives about 20 miles from my house, thanks for responding


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

ok, and your welcome


----------



## soymi69 (Nov 12, 2007)

Sound like a case of one eye cold, you need to give him medication for respiratory and any pigeon eye drops will work or terramycin eye ointment, if not cured your birds can go blind, also be very careful due to it could also be a sign of Ornithosis and it is contagious to human.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

One thing he can do right away is rinse/bathe the eye with warm saline water (teaspoon of salt to 8oz of water) to remove any discharge and to help remove any crust that will try and seal the eye up. If he has meds he should start treatment, the Terramycin mentioned would be a good first choice, or an NFZ Eye Puffer, and if there is no improvement in 48h with topical treatment alone, I would advise starting oral treatment with a broad spectrum antibiotic. He could use tetracycline, Trimethoprim/Sulfa or a few others depending what he had on hand. If he has no meds he could try some colloidal silver, Sovereign brand is what I, and some others here use, http://www.natural-immunogenics.com/, a good many health food stores carry it, but still order in the meds:

Wishing the bird a speedy recovery,

Karyn


----------



## btrahan23 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is a picture of the birds eye, sorry about the quailtyof the picture


----------

